
How I Get Enough Sleep to Maintain a Healthy, Productive Life - arasmussen
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/joel-sandberg-md/how-i-get-enough-sleep-to_b_8265562.html?1444332097
======
Chefkoochooloo
It is a interesting article about sleep. It is very hard to balance among your
work life, your social life and sleep. Many people think that sleep is the
waste of time because they think that the amount of time spending of sleeping
can be used to do something more useful. We can see that the author of the
article can always make time for the sleep.

